

Enterprise-class cloud-backed storage systems - nathanb
http://storagemojo.com/2014/04/08/avere-makes-cloud-nfs-fast-safe-for-the-enterprise/

======
jesusmichael
Why would one ever put their enterprise storage in the cloud?

